
Show HN: An Open Source Deep Learning/Machine Learning Stack on Kubernetes - mmq
https://polyaxon.com/
======
helicalinsight
Hi. You should also have a look at Helical Insight. It is also an open source
BI software. It is worlds first open BI tool with machine learning and NLP,
allowing users to type their questions and get immediate business answers. It
also has an inbuilt workflow functionality allowing to trigger any of the
functional module of BI whenever you want, thus helping you implement any sort
of business process.

Also with a completely SOA driven archtiecture, the API allows to add
functionalities at any layer (like data connection, charting, exporting,
emailing, user role management, caching etc) without depending on the vendor.

Coming from Open source BI background, I would request you to please do
download and give it a try.
[http://www.helicalinsight.com](http://www.helicalinsight.com)

